# Ever had a bone density test?



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

How regularly are bone density tests done in UK?. Do NHS give them? It's a non-invasive 15 minute test which you can have while still dressed. It measures hip and femur density.

Bone density deteriorates year by year after menopause, but if you don't know your 'score' (% to age) how are you going to know you need to do anything about it. The earlier the menopause the sooner the problem starts. Athletes/runners can also be affected earlier. Women who have their ovaries removed are also vulnerable.

There is restorative treatment if discovered early enough.

If you're 'shrinking' it's a sign. 

Oestrogen is required to activate the calcium receptors, so drinking your regular daily glass of milk may not be adequate. A generous intake of calcium in pre-menopausal years does build up reserves.

Osteoporosis is debilitating and painful. Men can get it too, but mostly women are affected.

Have you been checked?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

HermanHymer said:


> How regularly are bone density tests done in UK?. Do NHS give them? It's a non-invasive 15 minute test which you can have while still dressed. It measures hip and femur density.
> 
> Bone density deteriorates year by year after menopause, but if you don't know your 'score' (% to age) how are you going to know you need to do anything about it. The earlier the menopause the sooner the problem starts. Athletes/runners can also be affected earlier. Women who have their ovaries removed are also vulnerable.
> 
> ...


Jan has now been diagnosed, waiting for the treatment, complicated by her recent chemo, radiotherapy, and ancient rheumatoid arthritis . Colonoscopy clear.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Gemmy, so sorry to hear that Jan has something else to deal with. Hope the treatment helps. At least they were testing.


I have, for some years, been taking part in a huge health survey in conjunction with my doctor's surgery. Every now and then I have to go and be tested. In between times I fill out diet and lifestyle questionnaires. At the tests they do things like measure your bone density. Recently they used a machine that scans your fat (!). They don't always tell you the results of the tests but if there is a problem they will notify your GP. They did show me the position of my fat deposits, around my body, after the scan.....


The study is called EPIC and has been going on for years.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

She last had a bone density scan 3 years ago, They put her on Alendronic acid, it caused no end of problems with her teeth, in the end after the rubbish dentist refused to send her to hospital, her doc. organised it. Result two wisdom teeth removed after her loss of 1.5 stone of weight because of pain in eating. The rheumo doc when he found out went spare.:wink2: 

tony


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Gemmy, sorry to hear Jan is suffering! That Fosamax is evil stuff. I was prescribed Evista and it worked a treat. It's an oestrogen look-alike which is fine when you can't have oestrogen (cancer).


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I had a bone density scan 

Didn’t feel a thing

He said I’d get a letter from the Queen, based on my bone density 

Didn’t recon the arthritis though 

Those bones are a nightmare now 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Had one years ago. Told to eat calcium supplements. So I do.


----------

